# Jaki wybrać odtwarzacz audio?

## ukl

Szukam złotego środka  :Smile:  Co jakiś czas testuję różne... jedne są lepsze, inne gorsze.. Jaki odtwarzacz polecasz Ty i dlaczego?  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Polecam mpd, bo tak  :Wink:  Do tego mpc|ncmpc|sonata... pełna dowolność.

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja osobiscie lubię moc  :Smile:  konsolowy i działa tez w tle po zamknieciu terminala. Jeśli chodzi o gui to amarok mi odpowiada ze wzgledu na wsparcie last.fm;-) Kiedys wolałem audacious ale cos sie spsuł ostatnio ( nie chce sie jako całosc = dwa okienka, na raz poruszac  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## tallica

Audacious, genialny odtwarzacz! z OSS4 spisuje się wyśmienicie.

----------

## qermit

ja mam xmms2, ze wzgędu  na to że mogę nim sterować z każdego komputera w domu

----------

## Poe

Songbird ( ebuild )

dlaczego? dobrze podzielone albumy ze wzgledu na rok,artyste, albumy itp. ladnie gra (ładniej niz jak uzywalem mpd+mpc, choć ten duet bardzo sobie chwale za lekkość i mozliwosc ukrycia tego), no i ładnie wygląda  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakoś jestem cięty na gstreamera. Wole xmms(1).  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

A ja bym polecił kombinację mpd + gimmix  :Smile:  Bo jest prosty i bez zbędnych wodotrysków i to właśnie mnie w nim urzekło.

----------

## manwe_

Sprawdź Sonata zamiast Gimmix. Wyglądają b. podobnie, ale ten pierwszy imho lepszy.

----------

## SlashBeast

jedynie co mnie w mpd denerwuje to to, że jak chce dodac jakiś plik to musze go do MusicDir skopiować i odświeżyć baze utworów.

----------

## mistix

Faktycznie sonata nieco lepsza jest chyba się przerzucę. Dzięki za uświadomienie.

----------

## timor

Tak sobie poczytałem i przekonaliście mnie do mpd  :Wink: 

Dodatkowym atutem tego jest fakt, że teraz moja dziewczyna może podgłaśniać/przełączać/itd muzę ze swojego lapka  :Wink:  (moje głośniki nie kaleczą uszu jak te w lapie ;D )

Ale jest coś do czego się przyzwyczaiłem w audacious, a mianowicie globalne skróty klawiaturowe (bodajże z wykorzystaniem obsługi dbus przez audacious).

Robiłem sobie w fluxbox'ie (.fluxbox/keys) skróty:

```
Control Shift b   :ExecCommand audacious -r

Control Shift x :ExecCommand audacious -t

Control Shift c :ExecCommand audacious -u

Control Shift v :ExecCommand audacious -s

Control Shift z :ExecCommand audacious -f
```

i mogłem w dowolnym momencie z klawiatury przełączyć piosenkę, dać pauzę etc.

Czy znacie klienta mpd, który pozwalałby na coś podobnego?

----------

## manwe_

```
$ emerge mpc
```

----------

## n0rbi666

Heh, ja też jestem w kropce do do playera  :Smile: 

1) Wcześniej używałem Amaroka ... w sumie zastanawiam się nad powrotem do niego ...

2) mpd+qmpdclient - w sumie fajne, ustawiłem resampling (Live! ma beznadziejny resampling, lepszy jest programowy) - ale irytujące jest to ciągłe przeszukiwanie bazy, i coś mi nie chce znaleźć nowej płyty Tarji Turunen  :Wink:  (id3tagi są ok, katalogi też ...)

3) xmms - denerwujący gtk1 :/ Brak bazy muzyki ...

4) audacious - osobno przesuwa się okno playera, osobno equalizera - na razie to mnie denerwuje ...

5) Songbird - po podgłośnieniu w programie na max muzyka zaczęła harczeć  :Neutral:  (w innych programach tego nie ma, suwaki w alsamixer są dobrze ustwaione, songbird ma softwareowy regulator - nie rusza PCM)

Co jeszcze mi zostało ? Mówiąc szczerze - najbardziej podobał mi się Amarok, ze względu na bazę i sposób zarządzania nią ... Trochę gorzej z jakością dźwięku :/

----------

## Poe

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Songbird - po podgłośnieniu w programie na max muzyka zaczęła harczeć  (w innych programach tego nie ma, suwaki w alsamixer są dobrze ustwaione, songbird ma softwareowy regulator - nie rusza PCM)
> 
> 

 

ciekawe.. u mnie takie cos nie wystepuje...

----------

## timor

Amarok to bardzo fajny soft, ale muli niemiłosiernie... ;/

Dzięki manwe za mpc, działa dokładnie tak jak chciałem  :Wink: 

Włączam muzę dosłownie od ręki.

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> 4) audacious - osobno przesuwa się okno playera, osobno equalizera - na razie to mnie denerwuje ... 

 

Ja tak w żadnej jego wersji jeszcze nie miałem.

amaroK jest bardzo fajny, ale wywaliłem bo za wielka kobyła  :Razz: 

Teraz używam tylko Audaciousa obecnie w wersji 1.4.2

----------

## garwol

czy istnieje jakis player w ktorym przerwy miedzy utworami nie beda slyszalne? chodzi mi o to jak w jakims albumie jest plynne przejscie z jednego utworu w drugi ... jak narazie testowalem xmmsa i amaroka i slychac przerwy zawsze :/

----------

## manwe_

mpd ma crossfade.

----------

## sebas86

XMMS i Audacious mają odpowiednie wtyczki (crossfade).

----------

## unK

Nawet bez włączonego crossfade w mpd nie słychać przejścia pomiędzy utworami, jeżeli są "ciągłe".

----------

## SlashBeast

Macie jakiś patent, by dodać jakiś utwór do MPD bez dodawania go do MusicDir i odświeżenia bazy ?

----------

## Mr Adam

Nikt nie wymienił banshee  :Sad:  ja bez niego sobie teraz życia nie wyobrażam ;D

----------

## n0rbi666

W mpd : /etc/mpd.conf

```
gapless_mp3_playback             "yes"
```

Na razie wracam do xmms - zobaczymy co dalej  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Szukając czegoś do obsługi jamendo*, trafiłem na pympd - bardzo fajny klient do mpd, spore możliwości. http://pympd.sourceforge.net/

Nic ciekawego nie znalazłem  :Sad:  Tylko dwa kombajny - rhythbox i amarok obsługują. 

----------

## sebas86

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Szukając czegoś do obsługi jamendo* [...]
> 
> Nic ciekawego nie znalazłem  Tylko dwa kombajny - rhythbox i amarok obsługują. 

 

A próbowałeś BMPx?

----------

## manwe_

No patrz pan, a Google nic na ten temat nie mówiło, a sprawdzanie strony każdego player'a miało znikomy sens. Zaraz sprawdzę.

-- update: 

Razem z wtyczkami do gst kompilowało się ponad godzinę  :Shocked:  Ale i tak zbytnio się nie nacieszyłem, standardowe odpalenie kończy się crash'em

```
(beep-media-player-2-bin:4623): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_int: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_INT (value)' failed

(beep-media-player-2-bin:4623): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_unset: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed

(beep-media-player-2-bin:4623): glibmm-CRITICAL **: Glib::Interface::Interface(const Glib::Interface_Class&): assertion `gobject_ != 0' failed

BMP nieoczekiwanie zakończył działanie. Jeżeli podejrzewasz, że to błąd w programie odwiedź http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Reporting_bugs

Przerwane
```

Działa w trybie offline [-n], ale nie ma zakładek last.fm i jamendo... eh.

----------

## sebas86

Dziwna sprawa, mi nie sprawia takich problemów (wersja 0.40.13), za to pod archem mi się ciągle wywalał - więc zapewne wina jakiejś flagi. W trybie off-line bida z nędzą niestety ale to raczej logiczne, że bez sieci obsługa Jamendo i rozgłośni internetowych jest zbędna.  :Wink: 

----------

